
The Crazy Upside-Down Economics of the Seed-Stage Ecosystem - turoczy
http://www.crashdev.com/2012/10/the-crazy-upside-down-economics-of-seed.html
======
001sky
_A deep, almost countercultural, conviction in the maker community that the
gains from their efforts -- if there are any -- should flow to the pirates who
helped to build the ship or signed up to go to sea, not the tradesmen who
gouged them for supplies when money was short and the adventure had barely
begun_

\-- Street cred is its own asset, and has its own market

